# FRK?



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

In building DIY acoustic panels, when would you want to use insulation with FRK? I assume you would only want it facing out, on the outside panel. If I'm using regular 2" OC 703 is there an easy alternative to buying FRK...like some type of paper? 

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The only time you would want to use FRK/FSK is if you want to limit upper mid and high frequency absorption. For front wall, front corners, and reflection panels you would not want it at all.


----------

